
Choose Your Own Best Gov-Sunshine App  - peter123
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/04/choose-your-own.html
======
jcarbaugh
Wow, this is great. A web app ABOUT the contest. How meta! Seriously though,
we are really honored that Wired would support the contest like this.

And just to clarify, the entries were not limited to GPL: "All software you
write has to be licensed under the MIT, New BSD or the GPL family of
licenses."

------
joshwprinceton
this is awesome, great post!

